# Best Arrow Tournament.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dear fellow archers,

We are excited to remind you about the upcoming best arrow tournament, at the Salt Creek 3D Archery Range. This tournament has been a blast to put on and based on the feedback we receive it has been a blast to participate in.

The date to put on your calendar is July 18th, 2009. 

We will run the tournament from 8am to 5pm. 

Like in years past we will sign you up in Teams of two. Each member of the team will shoot and the best scoring of the two arrows will be used for your official team score at each target. Again there will be no marked yardages & no range finders of any kind. Binoculars will be allowed. Each tournament participant will receive a free T-Shirt with registration. Nobody goes home empty handed. 

Pre-registration is encouraged and will be on a first come first served basis. Tournament fees will be $60 per team of two.

The smoker round will be $20 per participant. For those who have not participated in the past the smoker round is shot with one arrow per target and when you loose or break an arrow your round is over and your score is totaled to that point.

Send us an e-mail to secure a time slot.

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks to each of you for supporting the range.

Darin Julander

Layne Julander

Mike Bair


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Best Arrow Tourment*

I'd go but I really don't feel like being "tourmented" :mrgreen:


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Best Arrow Tourment*

-/O_- sounds like a good "tourment"

Just kidding dkhntrdstn 

By the way, did you know that my tag line is actually a quote from you? Someone from the forum had complimented you on your spelling, and the tag below was your response. It struck my funny bone that day :lol: Despite a little teasing here and there, you are always a good sport, which I admire.

Thanks for the information regarding the tournament.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Arrow Tourment*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'd go but I really don't feel like being "tourmented" :mrgreen:


Come on Tex it not that bad.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Arrow Tourment*



Dekashika said:


> -/O_- sounds like a good "tourment"
> 
> Just kidding dkhntrdstn
> 
> ...


That pretty good. Im glad some body found it funny that day.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Best Arrow Tourment*



dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go but I really don't feel like being "tourmented" :mrgreen:
> ...


Compared to what??? A kid that just graduated Kindergarten... :mrgreen:

You know I love you just the way you are Dustin! Don't ever change. And for hell sakes, don't ever start using spell check, I use it all the time and it just makes for longer typing sessions. :wink:

You better be there, and bring that hot wife of yours too, I haven't seen my girlfriend in a long time!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Best Arrow Tourment*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3a4b52km]I'd go but I really don't feel like being "tourmented" :mrgreen:
> ...


Compared to what??? A kid that just graduated Kindergarten... :mrgreen:

You know I love you just the way you are Dustin! Don't ever change. And for hell sakes, don't ever start using spell check, I use it all the time and it just makes for longer typing sessions. :wink:

You better be there, and bring that hot wife of yours too, I haven't seen my girlfriend in a long time! [/quote:3a4b52km]

I better be to this ? If I show up it will be to check thing out.I wount be shooting in it this year. We just bought a house and we will be moving in and trying to get settled in around that time. If I show up I will try to get her to come with. O dont worry I wount be changing at all.Are you going to shoot in it ?If so let me know what time you start and I will try to be there for your start time.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No, I won't be shooting. I can't find another guy in this state that shoots a recurve... :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> No, I won't be shooting. I can't find another guy in this state that shoots a recurve... :?


LOL


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> No, I won't be shooting. I can't find another guy in this state that shoots a recurve... :?


 :roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Not again! :roll: :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Not again! :roll: :roll:


 :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Not again! :roll: :roll:


+1000000000000000000,00000000000000000000000000 :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":1t9wabhw]No, I won't be shooting. I can't find another guy in this state that shoots a recurve... :?


 :roll:[/quote:1t9wabhw]

Dust off that custom bow you made last year you're so proud of and lets go shoot it then, Troll boy! I'm tired of your excuses.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry, I will be in Idaho scouting Elk that weekend. Somebody has to hunt elk in Idaho. I can't think of a better person for the job then... well... me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Sorry, I will be in Idaho scouting Elk that weekend. Somebody has to hunt elk in Idaho. I can't think of a better person for the job then... well... me.


Dang north slope. Your a lucky guy getting to hunt up there. get some pic of some good bulls.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Sorry, I will be in Idaho scouting Elk that weekend. Somebody has to hunt elk in Idaho. I can't think of a better person for the job then... well... me.


When scouting for elk in Idaho it's important to remember what to look for. Most folks look for sign that the elk are in the area like scat, hair, tracks, etc.

What you need to be looking for is Wolf Poo. When you find a pile of wolf scat examine it carefully to see if there is any elk hair in it. If there is elk hair in the wolf poo then there _were_ elk in the area, but not any more. If the wolf crap has no elk hair in it, you might be in luck but don't count your chickens just yet. This could mean that there are still elk in the area and the wolves just havn't found them yet, or it could simply mean that the wolves have eaten all the elk and have moved on to moose and deer. Reexamine the wolf dung for evidence of moose and deer hair as they are secondary food sources. If all you see is moose and deer hair you can bet there are NO elk in the area at all.

If you actually see an ELK report it immediately to wildlife officials as elk are an endangered species in Idaho.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

So, we're supposed to be counting elk poo with chicken feathers in it? Confusing. _(O)_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":2is4qaeo]Sorry, I will be in Idaho scouting Elk that weekend. Somebody has to hunt elk in Idaho. I can't think of a better person for the job then... well... me.


When scouting for elk in Idaho it's important to remember what to look for. Most folks look for sign that the elk are in the area like scat, hair, tracks, etc.

What you need to be looking for is Wolf Poo. When you find a pile of wolf scat examine it carefully to see if there is any elk hair in it. If there is elk hair in the wolf poo then there _were_ elk in the area, but not any more. If the wolf crap has no elk hair in it, you might be in luck but don't count your chickens just yet. This could mean that there are still elk in the area and the wolves just havn't found them yet, or it could simply mean that the wolves have eaten all the elk and have moved on to moose and deer. Reexamine the wolf dung for evidence of moose and deer hair as they are secondary food sources. If all you see is moose and deer hair you can bet there are NO elk in the area at all.

If you actually see an ELK report it immediately to wildlife officials as elk are an endangered species in Idaho.[/quote:2is4qaeo]

LOL Do you got any scouting tip for you utah Tex ? IM heading up sunday all day to do some scouting any tips would be great. I dont think the wolfs have got to where im at yet. But if they are they will have a 44 mag 250gr bullet going right at there head.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dustin, if you're bow hunting elk you need to find a good water hole and get in a tree. Period.

They won't be rutting very heavy, and they won't respond to calls because the Utard calling factor is twenty years strong now and all the elk are educated. Get in a tree. It's a sure thing if you find the right one. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dustin, if you're bow hunting elk you need to find a good water hole and get in a tree. Period.
> 
> They won't be rutting very heavy, and they won't respond to calls because the Utard calling factor is twenty years strong now and all the elk are educated. Get in a tree. It's a sure thing if you find the right one. :wink:


Im going up sunday to look the area over adn look for another water hole. I found one and it a pretty good size. Som im going to go check it out better and try to find the other one. The only way I will be hunting elk is if I draw my late season cow tag for up there. Other then that it will be for deer.Im all so going to look for a good spot for a tree stand.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Texobobby doesn't scout anything that is what Shane, his brother and me are for. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You know what, little troll, I've forgotten about more honey holes than you will ever find in your life. Ask my brother who found the honey holes he hunts in.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Texobobby doesn't scout anything that is what Shane, his brother and me are for. :shock:


 -_O- Come one Tex o Buddy...that is some funny stuff there!

btw NS, my honey holes are no longer good enough for Tex, he flipped me the bird this year on hunting big game...I also got the uninvite (after I got the invite) to archery hunt antelope!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Texobobby doesn't scout anything that is what Shane, his brother and me are for. :shock:
> ...


Well your doing better than me. He cheesed me on my birthday fishing trip, wasn't invited on any big game hunts and if I am lucky and on good behavior might get invited to the Dakotas. Who needs him, he is old and cranky and smells like duck butter most of the time.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

So true he stinks...I don't know what is worse, getting invited then uninvited or not getting invited at all. :evil:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> So true he stinks...I don't know what is worse, getting invited then uninvited or not getting invited at all. :evil:


I just noticed you signature! -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > So true he stinks...I don't know what is worse, getting invited then uninvited or not getting invited at all. :evil:
> ...


I noticed it hours ago... :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="north slope":aayvdg3o]
> 
> 
> bwhntr said:
> ...


I noticed it hours ago... :roll:[/quote:aayvdg3o]
Of course you did that is your job, to scour over this forum and take/edit all the fun out of it. :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> Of course you did that is your job, to scour over this forum and take/edit all the fun out of it. :roll:


 :roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

north slope said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="north slope":2kx8rei1]Texobobby doesn't scout anything that is what Shane, his brother and me are for. :shock:
> ...


Well your doing better than me. He cheesed me on my birthday fishing trip, wasn't invited on any big game hunts and if I am lucky and on good behavior might get invited to the Dakotas. Who needs him, he is old and cranky and smells like duck butter most of the time.[/quote:2kx8rei1]
Umm I hope you are talking about the other Dakota trip Tex is presumably taking, cuz you aint coming on the one where he is meeting me! Shane is!!! beeatch! but hey if Tex is going on another trip he may ask you! :roll: :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Geejuss, with all this inviting, uninviting, trash talk, whining, and cry babying, I don't know what to think any more... Maybe I'll just do everything by myself from now on... My dogs never complain... I'm taking my ball and going home! -O,-



> I also got the uninvite (after I got the invite) to archery hunt antelope!


You uninvited yourself. Remember... :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> [quote="north slope":332zp5az]
> 
> 
> bwhntr said:
> ...


Well your doing better than me. He cheesed me on my birthday fishing trip, wasn't invited on any big game hunts and if I am lucky and on good behavior might get invited to the Dakotas. Who needs him, he is old and cranky and smells like duck butter most of the time.[/quote:332zp5az]
Umm I hope you are talking about the other Dakota trip Tex is presumably taking, cuz you aint coming on the one where he is meeting me! Shane is!!! beeatch! but hey if Tex is going on another trip he may ask you! :roll: :roll:[/quote:332zp5az]
Go figure...... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Now that we've completely hijacked this thread, what else should we talk about? :twisted: :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Now that we've completely hijacked this thread, what else should we talk about? :twisted: :roll:


I have filed, stamp and sealed the letter, you are officially divorced.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Over one fishing trip! :roll: Sheesh!  

........Women!


----------

